# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Εμβολιασμός νεοσσών κοτόπουλων

## vrema

Γεννησαμε σημερα!!! 
Παρακαλω μηπως ξέρετε ποτε πρέπει να εμβολιασω τα κοτοπουλακια?

----------

